# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [h2s84] promu modrateur

## Daniel Adam

h2s84 vient de rejoindre l'quipe de modration pour aider sur les forums Dotnet.

Bon courage  lui.

----------

